# clear lake



## BigBay420 (Jun 20, 2005)

Whats up with Clear Lake, I never heard any one give a fishing report in clear lake.


----------



## Hop (May 21, 2004)

That's because you hardly ever catch anything in clearlake. And when you do it's best not to post it up. That lake is allways loaded with boats, trying to fish it on a weekend is insane. Your better off riding around drinking beer and looking at the "accesories" on other peoples boats. I hear reports on other boards about people wade fishing the flats over in seabrook and the lagoon next to the bridge.
--Hop


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Is this a trick question?????


----------



## boashna (May 28, 2004)

wed talked to a guy said fished 9pm-12 had 4 specks and used live shrimp under the lights - he said when it gets cold clear lake is the place to fish for specks .


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

I was out wed water skiing in Taylor Lake. Saw a guy catch a huge hardhead.


----------



## BigBay420 (Jun 20, 2005)

I know thats a dumb question but you don't now if you don't ask.


----------



## robsawyer (Jul 8, 2005)

I have heard of some spots in Taylor Lake where you can pick up some reds during the winter. I have also heard of some lights in the lake that are fishable in the winter months.


----------



## lowe18 (Dec 18, 2004)

*seabrook flats*

i fished the seabrook flats with topwaters((Spook jrs) 3 times this past week in the mornings...each outing cuaght trout on tops...18-24 inches... 3-4 trout eatch trip....fish bite really early...(in water by 6 and out by 8am every trip)


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

Lowe18, only 2 hours of fishing? I normally fish for about half a day. LOL!! Sometimes I last from 6 am to about dark. 
I didn't think there were any fish to be had in Clear Lake until the other day I was told that there were these people catching flounder from their boat dock. Probably not to bad during the week.


----------



## lowe18 (Dec 18, 2004)

*seabrook*

Fished seabrook flats this morning throwing skitterwalk.. 4 blow ups and landed one nice 18 inch trout....fished from 6-730 am.....several other waders in the area but didnt see any bent rods....they were using live shrimp...


----------



## BackLashKing (Sep 29, 2004)

I occasionally fish with my brother-in-laws in clear lake by the seabrook bridge and we usually catch a few fish. We've caught flounder, reds, drums, trouts, croaker, and lots of hardheads.


----------



## Splash (Oct 22, 2004)

I use to fish clear lake for many years because I would catch hugh keeper reds. There were many days that I would limit out on legal reds and actually see reds schooling. The bite is usually early or late day. Now that I have a blue wave boat for the last several years I don't fish Clear Lake anymore. There is just so much water out there to learn when you get a boat.


----------



## fish/hunt4ever (Jan 16, 2005)

The 9lb 6oz star leader board fish was caught inside of clear lake. Never would have imagined it.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Best kept secrete


----------



## SpookJr (Jul 30, 2004)

Lowe18, 
maybe we could hook up and fish the seabrook flats sometime.


----------



## lowe18 (Dec 18, 2004)

*fishing*

I fish 2-3 times a week in early mornings...somtimes in the evening...same results every time...i goign again this coming friday with some live bait...talked to a guy out there thsi morning using live biat and he says that he catches limits of reds every outing. i believe him..last 2 weeks, i have lost 2 topwaters due to breakoffs.... Pm me if u wanna fish this friday....


----------



## thr33plus (Jul 13, 2005)

hey lowe18 i'll come fish with u on friday.


----------



## Bug_Power (Jul 14, 2005)

dang it I have to test for my Life and Health Ins. Exam this Friday Afternoon. Are you guys planning a morning or afternoon fish? I'd love to hit it up with you guys. I'll probably Kayak down the grass line back off 270 today for a while when it quits raining.


----------



## jimpopular (Jul 15, 2005)

*clearlake*

Where exactly are the Seabrook flats?


----------



## Bug_Power (Jul 14, 2005)

I'm guessing they are talking about the flats on the north side across from Kemah. On the Galveston Bay side.


----------



## ol billy (Jun 14, 2005)

I have no clue if it's a hole or what but I've seen at least a dozen different boats sitting in the _exact_ same spot near the NAsa Road One bridge and Hilton hotel.

Every single time.. exact same spot.. it always makes me wonder what these people know that I don't. I hate to put in at Clear Lake just to find out though.


----------



## Bug_Power (Jul 14, 2005)

draw me a map...I'll take the kayak out!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Good to hear somebody is catching fish around here! How did you do today?


----------

